# Trouble eating microworms



## Lumos27 (Jan 24, 2006)

I finally got my microworms, yea! My fry can't seem to figure out what to do with them though. They peck at them and some pick them up but as soon as the worm starts wiggling they drop it. I've only seen a couple fry swallow the worms so far.

The fry started free swimming a week ago today. 

Does it normally take a couple days for the fry to figure out how to eat them?

Thanks


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What kind of fry? The microworms may still be a little too big for them.


----------



## Taurin129 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dont worry they will figure it out, In fact by the time you read this post they will have probably started eating the MWs,
Kinda stinks that you cant feed MWs for more than a few weeks.
Here in a few days youre going to want to start them on another food source like Bbs, .
Hope this helps


----------

